# A greeting from an INTJ



## alperg9 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am someone who has recently discovered MBTI tests. I am overall happy that I found about it :happy:

If I connect couple of pieces from my life, I can see it clearly why I am an INTJ:

*My uncle told me "I have been observing you, and I think you have no problems with staying all by yourself, you can enjoy yourself". I was scared that something was wrong with me when I was a kid hehe... 
*A close friend of mine said "Try to stop being sarcastic sometime...". 
*My cousin's general reaction to the topics I loved to discuss about: "Booringgg" 
*Whenever I study or read a book, the constant question sticks in my mind: "What's the point of this and how is it related to everything else I have known so far in my life " 

Struggles with accepting who I was:

Well, some months before I would think that I was an alien, and I have been trying soo hard to be the total opposite of myself. I would manage it because I would plan everything. Having parties, meeting every student in the whole campus, being popular blah blah blah...OMG it would suck my energy. Whenever I would come back to my room, I would feel broken down and this would make me even more mad. Because I was trying so fricking hard, and despite of my so called "personal achievement" on this social life, it just wasn't working for me. (I have tried this for 2 years  ) I was unhappy, lost and unsuccessful at the end...

Lately I decided to drop the mask and be who I am. Everybody started asking me "What's wrong with you? You are not around anymore??".

Now that I learnt about personality types and after a self search about it, I feel more connecting to people and less judging. I feel more connected to people because I feel like "me" exists and less judging because noticed how God created everyone differently and appropriately for ourselves. I'm grateful for the person I am and I will embrace it now and then.

That's my little background about myself, however the quest of life goes on... 
I will be happy to share my thoughts in this forum with you beautiful humans!
Regards


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings alperg9 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum alperg9. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I am a human. 1 for 2. Not bad rookie. how about this, i'll give you my e for your i, deal?

Interesting story, I think you'll find a lot of people you can relate to on this here site.


----------



## Carina (Sep 27, 2009)

consciousness said:


> Well I am a human. 1 for 2. Not bad rookie. how about this, i'll give you my e for your i, deal?
> 
> Interesting story, I think you'll find a lot of people you can relate to on this here site.


Why would you give away your E? I envy E's so much for being E xD E is what everyone wants us to be ^^

<3


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to Per C.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Carina said:


> Why would you give away your E? I envy E's so much for being E xD E is what everyone wants us to be ^^
> 
> <3


It is my personal opinion that Es are the root of all the world's problems, and why would I want to be the root of all the worlds problems?

...also I was going to hit him over the head with his I and take them both...


----------



## Nakoma (Feb 9, 2013)

I've just joined this site myself,I read your post and you have the privilege of my first comment on this site  I decided to comment because I really like your type, it's one of the types I get along with best, possibly because I'm an infj and I think the two types have many similarities  one of my best friends is an intj and we we're together we talk about everything or should I say we analyze 
everything from many aspects  :happy:


----------



## tempered (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## alperg9 (Feb 9, 2013)

consciousness said:


> It is my personal opinion that Es are the root of all the world's problems, and why would I want to be the root of all the worlds problems?
> 
> ...also I was going to hit him over the head with his I and take them both...



Why do you think that extrovert people are the root of problems? How do you define the problems that are being performed by the Es? Do you know that even "identical" twins have different fingerprints? Just think.

Besides all of this, do you have any idea about who you are dealing with? Think again before attempting to hit :tongue:


----------



## alperg9 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nakoma said:


> I've just joined this site myself,I read your post and you have the privilege of my first comment on this site  I decided to comment because I really like your type, it's one of the types I get along with best, possibly because I'm an infj and I think the two types have many similarities  one of my best friends is an intj and we we're together we talk about everything or should I say we analyze
> everything from many aspects  :happy:



Thank you and I love talking about anything from any aspect too! Additionally I think I am part time INFJ. Although weak on that side, I'm very happy to have some of that type. I noticed this when I have read an another article that is more exemplified about INFJ. Some examples are so close what I have experienced before, so I'm an INTJ turns into INFJ when I focus to be more feeling and caring of the loved ones, but then it fades away when I don't focus...Did that make sense?


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

alperg9 said:


> Why do you think that extrovert people are the root of problems? How do you define the problems that are being performed by the Es? Do you know that even "identical" twins have different fingerprints? Just think.
> 
> Besides all of this, do you have any idea about who you are dealing with? Think again before attempting to hit :tongue:


Es killed my dog.


----------



## alperg9 (Feb 9, 2013)

consciousness said:


> Es killed my dog.


Shame on you! Poor dog...


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

alperg9 said:


> Shame on you! Poor dog...


nah not really I hated that little asshole.


----------



## Nakoma (Feb 9, 2013)

It does make sense. I've read somewhere that Intj is sometimes viewed as the Infj of the thinking types. People may mistake me for an intj because I value thinking a lot(more than emotions haha I try to repress them) and look for a rational explanation in everything.


----------



## ChaoticNao (Feb 9, 2013)

Carina said:


> Why would you give away your E? I envy E's so much for being E xD E is what everyone wants us to be ^^
> 
> <3


 Being E isin't all it's cracked up to be. When it comes to a day where I need time to relax and be away from my E friends, they all think something is majorly wrong with me because since I'm an E, I apperently don't need time to be alone and just think some times.


----------



## Carina (Sep 27, 2009)

ChaoticNao said:


> Being E isin't all it's cracked up to be. When it comes to a day where I need time to relax and be away from my E friends, they all think something is majorly wrong with me because since I'm an E, I apperently don't need time to be alone and just think some times.


I think both Es and Is have their struggles ^^ If I was an E I would maybe find it easier to see the good things about being an I xD

<3


----------



## ChaoticNao (Feb 9, 2013)

Carina said:


> I think both Es and Is have their struggles ^^ If I was an E I would maybe find it easier to see the good things about being an I xD
> 
> <3


Yeah, i personally have both E & I friends. I like both personalities and on most occasions I'm happy being an E as I find it easy to be able to get along with people with minimum conflict. :kitteh:


----------



## Zheeph (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome!
I don't always walk these parts but your story compelled me to say something.
I, like you, am an INTJ. And more often than not people left me because they noticed me changing.
Society loves E's, and everyone things one ought be think and act like one. But it's wrong. Some people need to recharge and think.
Don't ever feel bad about yourself because that's how you work. There's no point in breaking a machine thinking it will work better that way.

That said, I'll leave here a video that I liked a lot and that I think I should share with you.

Susan Cain: The power of introverts | Video on TED.com


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

consciousness said:


> nah not really I hated that little asshole.


Wow, such negativity.. and that's not the least bit funny.

People like you should never be allowed to own animals (or procreate, for that matter).


----------



## Carina (Sep 27, 2009)

ChaoticNao said:


> Yeah, i personally have both E & I friends. I like both personalities and on most occasions I'm happy being an E as I find it easy to be able to get along with people with minimum conflict. :kitteh:


I guess I still have to learn to appreciate being an I ^^ I would like to learn to feel more comfortable at parties and such occasions since I often say no to invitations because I feel it's too overwhelming being at a place with many people 

<3


----------



## ChaoticNao (Feb 9, 2013)

Carina said:


> I guess I still have to learn to appreciate being an I ^^ I would like to learn to feel more comfortable at parties and such occasions since I often say no to invitations because I feel it's too overwhelming being at a place with many people
> 
> <3


I used to have a similar problem to yours when I was a kid as I used to be bullied so much I would hide and end up a lot of time on my own even though I wanted friends. It took a while until i could get comfortable around people again but it's all about balance. I suggest going out to a party with your bestfriend or really anyone who you're most comfortable with and basically stay with them for most of the night. True, you'd be surrounded by people but you would only have just one person that requires your attention. Try doing that for a while until you feel more comfortable. I imagine it would be straining but going out to a party once a while with a close friend is healthy and sort of an in-between.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome. The reason you feel like an INFJ at times is cognitive functions.

INTJ's functions are (in order) introverted intuition, extroverted thinking, introverted feeling, extroverted sensing. Since introverted feeling is third in the stack, it will still have a significant presence.

Check out the stickied threads in Personality Cafe's cognitive functions subforum for more info.


----------



## Carina (Sep 27, 2009)

ChaoticNao said:


> I used to have a similar problem to yours when I was a kid as I used to be bullied so much I would hide and end up a lot of time on my own even though I wanted friends. It took a while until i could get comfortable around people again but it's all about balance. I suggest going out to a party with your bestfriend or really anyone who you're most comfortable with and basically stay with them for most of the night. True, you'd be surrounded by people but you would only have just one person that requires your attention. Try doing that for a while until you feel more comfortable. I imagine it would be straining but going out to a party once a while with a close friend is healthy and sort of an in-between.


I have done that a few times, choosing a friend I know wouldn't let me be all by myself  I think maybe I tend to choose other Is who understand how I feel about the situation and stay with me so that I can feel that there are noone else but them ^^ And maybe I should sometimes just accept and invitation, stay for a while and then go home if I feel too overwhelmed  That way I haven't completely left myself out ^^

<3


----------



## ChaoticNao (Feb 9, 2013)

Carina said:


> I have done that a few times, choosing a friend I know wouldn't let me be all by myself  I think maybe I tend to choose other Is who understand how I feel about the situation and stay with me so that I can feel that there are noone else but them ^^ And maybe I should sometimes just accept and invitation, stay for a while and then go home if I feel too overwhelmed  That way I haven't completely left myself out ^^
> 
> <3



exactly, just because you're I doesn't mean you need to be always isolated c:


----------



## Carina (Sep 27, 2009)

ChaoticNao said:


> exactly, just because you're I doesn't mean you need to be always isolated c:


You're right about that ^^ And I don't think any I really wants to be isolated  

<3


----------



## alperg9 (Feb 9, 2013)

Carina said:


> You're right about that ^^ And I don't think any I really wants to be isolated
> 
> <3


I agree and personally I'd never wanna be isolated completely. Nobody wants to be lonely in life after all. The only thing is that some of us may not have the same taste in socialising. I really enjoy the presence of my friends who respect me when I need to go back to my shell. 

Last year, I had my best friend. When we met first time, I judged him in seconds and had the idea that we wouldn't even be friends. For the first time in my life, I was together with a friend 24 / 7 (If I exaggerate. I don't know his type but we linked ourselves in a spiritual level, and I learnt a lot from him. He didn't treat me like an alien, we could have long long discussions about anything. Most importantly when I needed time on my own, he never tried to pushed me. He truly loved me as a friend, valued our intellectual conversations and showed me that I don't have to be someone else for people to like me. Consequently, I tried to learn to love people for their differences as well. And I lost my trust in first impressions.

I believe that everyone has potential to reverse their personal weaknesses through respect and love!


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Isisx said:


> Wow, such negativity.. and that's not the least bit funny.
> 
> People like you should never be allowed to own animals (or procreate, for that matter).


I couldn't agree more. Wadda you say we gather a lynching mob?


----------



## planemo (May 7, 2012)

alperg9 said:


> Hi everyone! I am someone who...


Hm, the majority of what you said about reasons for why you consider yourself INTJ is something I can relate to, yet I'm not INTJ myself. 
Can you be 100% sure you haven't put another mask on? There's one on avi right there. =P
Based on experiences with INTJs, it's not quite likely one would wind up as religious. Just saying. 

Anyways, welcome to the forum.


----------



## alperg9 (Feb 9, 2013)

planemo said:


> Hm, the majority of what you said about reasons for why you consider yourself INTJ is something I can relate to, yet I'm not INTJ myself.
> Can you be 100% sure you haven't put another mask on? There's one on avi right there. =P
> Based on experiences with INTJs, it's not quite likely one would wind up as religious. Just saying.
> 
> Anyways, welcome to the forum.



Well I cannot be sure of masks, since I drop them one by one  I don't know what my real face looks like, I hope I get there some day..! 
I'm not after labels, on the contrary I'm running away from them. I might be INTJ, ISP, SQL, sometimes I get XXX at nights. What mostly matters for me is that these explanations of MBTI helped me to understand some aspects better in my life.

On the other hand, my religion is also a process for me. It's not like I winded up "religious". What happens when you are religious? Is there any definite answer? In a world of 7 billion people differently created? I do believe in my religion, how I feel and that I'm in a process called life. Loading...The process called "Loading bar" (life) must be completed %100. Then this process dies, and you see the window on the computer, the application begins. This bar may load fast or slow, buggy or more like flawless but sometimes crashes before reaching %100, based on your variables...You have option to gain more knowledge about this, interact with other people to understand some of its pieces, try to improve your code and may be try to run this loading bar again, and again. You can just learn the information but can choose nothing to do with the code improvement. It's all up to you!

Good thing is that we were created-programmed to die a.k.a completing it %100, additionally he gives us the chance to be more of what we think we are.

My application didn't start up yet. Therefor I cannot tell you if I'm INTJ  My wish is it to die before my process completes without using my standard ability to die. It would be great to see what all this awaiting was for and see this application on a big bright screen...
Why don't I kill myself and see everything? Hmm...I guess I was also programmed to live on this earth for a while.

I think that the more we co-relate four things, the better our lives get: Trust, Love, Patience, Knowledge. My version of interpretation may be faulty. Seek for it for yourself! I'm only afraid of those who don't try to seek these.
God knows the best.

Ps..Sorry for my computer-sciencish abstraction.

Regards


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

consciousness said:


> I couldn't agree more. Wadda you say we gather a lynching mob?


*"Everything I just said, without exception, is bullshit." *-- Indeed it is. 

I won't waste my time by assuming you to be worth any amount of further consideration.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Isisx said:


> *"Everything I just said, without exception, is bullshit." *-- Indeed it is.
> 
> I won't waste my time by assuming you to be worth any amount of further consideration.


Jeesus Christ lady, slow your fuckin roll.


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

planemo said:


> Hm, the majority of what you said about reasons for why you consider yourself INTJ is something I can relate to, yet I'm not INTJ myself.
> Can you be 100% sure you haven't put another mask on? There's one on avi right there. =P
> Based on experiences with INTJs, it's not quite likely one would wind up as religious. Just saying.
> 
> Anyways, welcome to the forum.



I dunno if I would use religion as a factor in determining type.. All types will get into religion, even though INTJs might be one of the least types to believe in a religion, doesn't mean we don't.. I myself am very religious and I am also very much an INTJ. Just sayin'...


----------



## ChaoticNao (Feb 9, 2013)

Carina said:


> You're right about that ^^ And I don't think any I really wants to be isolated
> 
> <3


exactly c:


----------



## Carina (Sep 27, 2009)

alperg9 said:


> I agree and personally I'd never wanna be isolated completely. Nobody wants to be lonely in life after all. The only thing is that some of us may not have the same taste in socialising. I really enjoy the presence of my friends who respect me when I need to go back to my shell.
> 
> Last year, I had my best friend. When we met first time, I judged him in seconds and had the idea that we wouldn't even be friends. For the first time in my life, I was together with a friend 24 / 7 (If I exaggerate. I don't know his type but we linked ourselves in a spiritual level, and I learnt a lot from him. He didn't treat me like an alien, we could have long long discussions about anything. Most importantly when I needed time on my own, he never tried to pushed me. He truly loved me as a friend, valued our intellectual conversations and showed me that I don't have to be someone else for people to like me. Consequently, I tried to learn to love people for their differences as well. And I lost my trust in first impressions.
> 
> I believe that everyone has potential to reverse their personal weaknesses through respect and love!


Indeed we have different taste in socialising  I know a lot of people who are always looking forward to the weekends, because weekends=PAAARTAAYYYY  But I'm more into being with a friend or two in a café just talking about anything, maybe with a cup of hot cocoa or something xD I have a very good friend, an ISFP like myself, we kind of understand each other and he can get me to be more extroverted than I usually am  We discuss anything and we help each other with ideas, we somehow manage to solve any problem in each others ideas, making them perfect and great xD 

I think I am way more extroverted now than I was like 5 years ago, so yes it is possible to reverse our weaknesses but we will still have our natural preferences ^^

<3


----------

